# What do you think of this bottle and cans I found under our house?



## Kahncious (May 17, 2020)

I just found these hidden away under the house we bought. Insights on the history? Worth anything? By the way, the distilled water bottle is unopened!


----------



## embe (May 17, 2020)

Some automotive collectors should be interested in that Mopar tin.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 17, 2020)

I couldn’t find any of the west point, but I would say $30-$50









						1940-50’s Mopar Fluid Drive Fluid Can Chrysler Great Color  | eBay
					

<p>1940-50’s Mopar Fluid Drive Fluid Can Chrysler Great Color. Condition is Used. Sold as shown great looking clean great color double sided </p><p>Can is almost full not recommended to use </p><p>As it’s very old</p>



					www.ebay.com
				












						Embossed Water ACL Soda Bottle Jug Alhambra National San Francisco Cal Vintage  | eBay
					

Embossed bottom has one shallow flake chip on one of the ribs. Greenish tint to glass. Bright, Glossy, Very Clean with original top (a bit rusty) Just a few light flea bites and scratches. 22 Rib Pattern, Great Graphics.



					www.ebay.com
				












						Vintage GUNK G -P (General Purpose) For Home Use, Degreaser 2 lb. Can Tin, Empty  | eBay
					

The container is empty. It's in kind of rough condition but is still neat to look at with the weird helicopter/airplane design on it! I do not claim to be an expert on every item listed & describe them to the best of my knowledge.



					www.ebay.com
				




I couldn’t find any exactly like it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AD...614600?hash=item43fe524a08:g:2lIAAOSwTuJYpPYk


----------



## Kahncious (May 17, 2020)

Thanks, @Timelypicken. I appreciate the feedback and linkes. And thank you too, @embe. Good to know there may be some interest. None of these cans are empty either. Does anyone care about the that aspect?


----------



## Timelypicken (May 17, 2020)

QUOTE="Kahncious, post: 730060, member: 29843"]
Thanks, @Timelypicken. I appreciate the feedback and linkes. And thank you too, @embe. Good to know there may be some interest. None of these cans are empty either. Does anyone care about the that aspect?
[/QUOTE] most people like the cans empty because at some point they are going to rust through And leak any way, but some people like them full. It’s just a matter of opinion


----------

